
Google hacked - bigato
https://translate.google.com.br/translate?sl=pt&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=pt-BR&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.tecmundo.com.br%2Fgoogle%2F113095-google-hackeado-terceiro-dia-2017.htm%3Futm_source%3Dtecmundo.com.br%26utm_medium%3Dhome%26utm_campaign%3Dtv&edit-text=
======
rodvlopes
My wife can see the hacked screen on the network at her job. I can't.

